# Pecan wood bitter flavor or not



## rpd406 (May 16, 2016)

I smoked some ribs this weekend and it was my first time using this smoker and also first time using pecan wood the ribs came out terrible i think i used to much smoke also imean to lon the last smoker i had to smoke the hole time this one is a little better i guess im asking is pecan wood give a diffrent taste im new


----------



## dward51 (May 16, 2016)

Could be too much smoke, but if it's bitter it's likely not a good bed of coals and the smoke is the white acrid smoke and not the good thin blue smoke.  What sort of smoker was it?  A stick burner?


----------



## rpd406 (May 16, 2016)

It was a smokin it #2 it got good reviews all over the place it has a element and the wood box slides over heating element it uses wood chunks


----------



## SmokinAl (May 17, 2016)

I use pecan all the time, it's a great wood for smoking.

Your bitter taste sounds like creosote, from heavy white smoke.

Al


----------



## essexsmoker (May 17, 2016)

Like Al said, I would suggest too much white smoke. White smoke is OK, but you dont want more than an hour or maybe two hours at a push.


----------



## cats49er (May 17, 2016)

Was the wood seasoned ,and did you soak it ?


----------



## litterbug (May 17, 2016)

rpd406 said:


> It was a smokin it #2 it got good reviews all over the place it has a element and the wood box slides over heating element it uses wood chunks



If you loaded it down with wood, then it was definitely too much wood.
The Smokin It line of smokers do NOT need alot of wood. Typically anywhere from 2-6 oz. is sufficient for most smokes, depending on how smoky you like your food and also what type of wood you are smoking with.
I have the Smokin It #3. 
When I do ribs I tend to stay around the 2-3 oz. of wood and my wife and I enjoy them.
There are quite a few people on this forum that use this series of smoker. Many of them way more knowledgeable then I am. Check out the Smokin It group here. (Sorry I don't know how to embed a link with my phone).


----------



## rpd406 (May 17, 2016)

Yes some of the wood soaked for about half hr store bought wood so i assume cured thank you all for the answeres ill do better  this weekend thank you ill let you guys know


----------

